# Miniature poodles with long tails



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Karin Benker at Karbit poodles.

Page Title

has Kleinpudels - which are small Standards and they have natural tails. She also has miniatures but I couldn't find any with a natural tail.

This is Elena -- she has a natural tail and the photo will give you a good idea of the length.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG those dogs are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the posting. 
Now I would like one of those poodles. Stunning


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a UK toy, but would be considered just oversize in the US. I love her full tail - it balances her perfectly.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i would really like an undocked poodle. i hope my next one is. i think the natural tail is gorgeous.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

My Buffy is from Nancy Musters, Duenna Poodles. She breeds apricots and blacks and does not dock. Buffy's the one on the right. Fantastic temperament for companionship and performance.

In case you're wondering, the one on the left with the docked tail is Tessa, from Palman poodles...also fantastic for companionship and performance.

Okay, let's see if I can attach the photo....

Oh, both breeders are located in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi thanks for the pictures, they are lovely. I was talking to the Palman breeder and they have pups, they said they are all spoken for but have to confirm. Sometimes people change there minds. 
I am waiting to here from 2 other breeders. They may be all spoken for. 
I may get a mini parti poodle. She is available next weekend.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I will check out Duenna poodles, I did not see them in the Dogs Annual. Thanks again.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I really like Nancy Musters dogs, and I think she may have just had a litter of red/apricots 
I know that if I were in the market for a mini I'd contact her first!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, I just visited her website, she has black minis. I want a cream, red or white. 

I did email her to ask about the other colors. 

I have not heard back from the other breeders, I think they are all taken. 
'I am having a hard time to find one, there are alot of toys, but they are too small to be with my standards. 

I will keep searching.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

You could look on the Dogs in Canada site:

Dogs In Canada Magazine -- BREEDS & BREEDERS

Not sure if they are the same as in the Dogs Annual.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I may have found a white mini. He still docks but leaves them longer and not too short. 
I will keep you updated.


----------

